# First steps



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

After four months of worry and fretting and tears...I took my first steps this morning.

And I haven't stopped crying since.

There is a long way to go...but I walked.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey!!!! You run faster than me already!!!!! I came here to tell everybody the good news and I found you here already!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

*MMMMmmmmmmouts!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I think that I have to post a special recipe... Hmmm let me think 
Cape Chef will have something in mind for sure


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Well, by now you know my favorite ingredient...but think protein...I need extraa protein!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Nancy,

This is great news.

I'm very happy that you are coming along.

I know this has been a very difficult time for you.

I'm checking in from work so I have no time to write you a recipe right now.
But if you read this,give me an idea of your favorite protiens and I will develope a recipe just for you

CC


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you Brad...your last special recipe was the best fish recipe I've ever had!

I like most proteins except organ meats. No yucky liver for me. Larry says I can eat as much cheese as I like though!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am so happy for you Nancy! I hope physio will help you and make you strong enough to get your life back. Soon, very soon.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What great news!!! I hope things continue to go well for you!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nancy,

I am considering developeing a recipe with berries from Huckleberry mountain and pairing it with buffalo from jackson hole.

The reason i'm thinking of these foods is so you can make something that comforts you.


What do you think?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Continued success to you. That's great!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Dear Nancy,
I hope it was alright, but I went to your website and looked over some of the entries to get a sense of what had happend. My god, you've been through a lot! These first steps are so wonderful! This ordeal has taken a lot of courage. You are amazing. And you are in my thoughts.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Congratulations Nancy. I feel for ya babe! Good timing to start again. Spring and summer are coming up, this may be the one you'll appreciate more than the rest.
Itwill all pass and one day you'll look back and even though you will remember it all it will be hard to believe that it actually happened (believe me I know!)
Best of luck and health as always!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Good for you and may I recommend that you look into swimming; it's a gravity free activity!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you for the good wishes...all of you! I'd be bouncing around and hugging you all like crazy if this were in person!

Thanks, Isabel, my PT keeps cautioning me to go slow...but at least we are headed in the right direction. And Phoebe...it was great that you looked around my site...that's what it's there for. But I'm not amazing...I'm just stubborn.

Oh...spring and summer...the months with very little snow. I do look forward to them and to rebuilding my life...making something better out of winter brown.

Brad...buffalo and huckleberries sound like a great combination. And local too. I'm looking forward to it.

Hugs and kisses to all!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Good to hear you're back on your feet again nancy  

Kuan


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Nancy,i`m glad to hear that you are on the road to recovery.It`s going to be hard work but that`s something you`re used to anyway. 
Everyones behind you so it`s going to get a bit crowded!!
Best wishes, Leo.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll add my congratuations and wishes for you to be dancing as soon as you can!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Nancy, 
my humble and sincere wishes for your continued success!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nancy:
I would recommend that you take the following supplements to improve and accelerate healing:

Vit. C - stimulates collagen production; it's everywhere in the body.

Glucosamine, Chondrointin and (perhaps) MSM - they all contain substances that are integral to joint construction and that your adult body no longer manufactures. A side effect is that you may notice faster growth of finger and toe nails.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Once again, thank you all for your encouragement and support. It means a lot to me.

kokopuffs...I'm taking diabetic supplements - extra C and e and some other stuff...I'd like to try the other but there is just no way to fund it right now. But I will keep it in mind. They also have me on an arginine supplement that is supposed to help wound healing.....don't know if it's working but can tell you I'm tired of fizzy pink drinks (with no vodka). Medicaid will pay for that...won't pay for Glucosamine, etc.

BTW...do you have a recommendation specific to hair? My hair has fallen out...according to Larry because of the physcial trauma....it's supposed to regrow someday but I have one skinny ponytail for now.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nancy:
As to hair I'll need to investigate although I use ROGAINE. I noticed an immediate thickening upon first use ("you keep the hair that you have"). You can get ROGAIN from ebay (verify the expiration date) at around $6.00 per bottle, one month's supply. It costs at least $25.00 retail. 

ROGAINE was used in the treatment of high blood pressure where it would dialate the blood vessels, therefore lowering it by eliminating constriction. Discuss with your physician on this matter, please.

Hair loss can stem from certain drug use, especially during cancer treatment. Cancer is a "foreign" protein. Some drugs fail to distinguish between the cancer and your own protein, some of which is hair. So the loss could be a drug reaction.

good luck,
Terry


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey Nancy , so good to see you up and about again . I guess you cant keep a good woman down huh ? Ive been real busy with work but will talk at ya soon . kokopuffs has some great advice for you and Im sure youll be outrunning me very soon . 
wWe are so glad to see you back , Your friend in food , Doug.....................


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nancya:

Ah, I just remembered, shampoo. Ever notice that the hair of females is thicker than that of the male? Well, it's estrogen that's the agent. Estrogen thickens hair. Visit your local well stocked health food store and inquire if shampoo containing placenta or placental extracts is available. It might help with your condition.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome back, lady!


----------

